# Happiness is a freshly groomed poodle



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't posted any photos of my boy in a while, and I really liked this one, so here ya go! It was taken right after we got home from his latest session with our wonderful groomer, Madeline. Next time around, I'm going to have her clip him into a Miami for the summer.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

He looks gorgeous as usual, and I will be looking forward to seeing him in a Miami. Did she take his topknot and tail down a bit? They look a little shorter than usual.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

He looks great! I had to look again at your avatar...I thought he was a standard. He is beautiful.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Another sensational grooming of "Beau the Magic Poodle" by Madeline the magic groomer. What a team!! He looks absolutely stop-in-your-tracks-and-look-at-me beautiful. That smiling face of his is just so darn cute! He must have looked in a mirror. Anyone seeing him just has to smile!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is so handsome, and his grooms are always incredible!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

sandooch said:


> He looks gorgeous as usual, and I will be looking forward to seeing him in a Miami. Did she take his topknot and tail down a bit? They look a little shorter than usual.


Good eye, there! I asked Madeline to shorten Beau's ears a bit during his previous groom last month. (He was tripping over them!) So this time around, she balanced things out by slightly reducing his TK and tail. I do kind of miss his huge puffball of a tail, but it's more in proportion and easier to take care of. (He hates it when I mess with his tail.)


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> He looks great! I had to look again at your avatar...I thought he was a standard. He is beautiful.


That's quite a compliment, that he could be mistaken for a standard. Thanks!

Funny, when my wife saw a picture of Stella, she said "That poodle looks just like a big version of Beau!"


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

he looks so cute


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Another gorgeous photo of Beau...he is one of the prettiest (handsomest) poodles ever!


----------

